# Egg Group Changes?



## Thorne (Mar 13, 2009)

Is there any Pokémon you think should change/get another egg group? State why so also.

I'd say Ralts/Kirlia/Gardevoir/Gallade should be in indeterminate AND Humanshape, as it is a human-shaped Pokémon after all.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't get why Spinda is in "Humanshape". It... doesn't really look very human-ish to me.


----------



## Icalasari (Mar 15, 2009)

Flygon should be in either Dragon or Monster along with Bug

Dragon: It is a dragon. Enough said
Monster: Well, a giant dragon/bug DOES seem like a monster to me although this would make Flygon one SEXY monster


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 18, 2009)

The egg groups as they are make _very little_ sense... bats and pterodactyls get slapped in with all the birds, while penguins and chickens are somehow not able to interbreed with other birds... and of course there's the whole "whales can breed with both fish and kittens" thing.

So it's kind of hard to suggest any changes other than "throw it all out and start over."


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't understand why Snorunt and the hockey-mask-shaped-evolution (forgot its name) are in the Fairy Group. They don't look like cute, delicate things like Skitty, Snubbul or Clefairy.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 23, 2009)

^Glalie.

Seriously. _Drapion is in the Water 3 Group._ What in Fubbystickness. It should be in the Bug group, if it isn't already.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 23, 2009)

It's a scorpion.  Their closest relatives are primitive waterbug-like things (somewhat similar to Anorith/Armaldo and Kabuto/Kabutops, who are also in Water 3.)


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Mar 23, 2009)

Icalasari said:


> Flygon should be in either Dragon or Monster along with Bug
> 
> Dragon: It is a dragon. Enough said
> Monster: Well, a giant dragon/bug DOES seem like a monster to me although this would make Flygon one SEXY monster


You beat me to it ;)

Flygon should be Bug/Dragon. End of story. ;)


----------



## Alexi (Mar 27, 2009)

El Garbanzo said:


> The egg groups as they are make _very little_ sense... bats and pterodactyls get slapped in with all the birds, while penguins and chickens are somehow not able to interbreed with other birds... and of course there's the whole "whales can breed with both fish and kittens" thing.
> 
> So it's kind of hard to suggest any changes other than "throw it all out and start over."


I agree with this.

Also, I read this as "Egg Soup Changes"


----------

